# poner una correa es permitido cuando caminando un perro



## gotitadeleche

Is it correct to say:

_Poner una correa, cadena, cuerda o atadura a un perro es permitido bajo circunstancias limitadas incluyendo cuando:
*caminando un perro*,..._??

Thanks!


----------



## errefg

No!! That is a literal translation from English.

_*To walk*_, in English, is a transitive verb; but _*caminar*_ or _*andar*_, in Spanish, are not. That is, they cannot take a direct object (except when you refer to the path walked, as in _*caminar el camino*_.) 

_*To walk the dog*_, in Spanish would be *sacar el perro (a pasear), llevar el perro a dar un paseo/a caminar*.

*Poner una correa, cadena, cuerda o atadura a un perro está permitido sólo en circunstancias limitadas, incluyendo cuando se le/lo saque a pasear/caminar.*

It may be better if you post the original sentence in English. Isn't it usually the other way around? That you have to put a leash on a dog when walking it, instead of being allowed to, as your sentence implies?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thank you, errefg, for your reply. I had never heard ¨caminar un perro¨before and suspected that it was incorrect to say that. 

The article is about a new law we have here in the city that prohibits chaining or tethering dogs (because some people tie their dogs up in the yard with no way for the dog to get to shelter in bad weather, the chains used sometimes cut into the dogs´ necks, and dogs left chained up for long periods of time are more apt to bite). The particular paragraph where my text came from is speaking of the circumstances in which it is permitted to use a leash, cord, or chain, such as when ¨walking a dog.¨ Since we already had a leash law (all dogs in public must be on leashes), and now we have a law banning the tethering of dogs, it is necessary to spell out when you must and when you can´t put dogs on leashes.


----------



## errefg

That makes sense. I think I would, then change the _*sólo* to make it more rotund._

If you have a list of situations following the taking out the dog example, I would make more changes:

*Poner una correa, cadena, cuerda o atadura a un perro está permitido sola y únicamente en ciertas circunstancias, que incluyen: sacar el perro a pasear, ...*


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thanks, errefg.

Indeed, there is a list of situations. 

You have been a great help!


----------



## Arthur Harold Kane

Since the only response thirteen years ago was from a Spanish speaker from Spain...Is "caminar un perro" ever correct in American Spanish? One of my students (a Puerto Rican heritage speaker) wrote this in an essay and it sounds terrible to me; this usage is not in the RAE dictionary. However, if it really is widely used, I'll let it be. A Google search doesn't return many results. Never really sure how much to correct a heritage speaker living in the US on things like this...


----------



## User With No Name

Arthur Harold Kane said:


> A Google search doesn't return many results. Never really sure how much to correct a heritage speaker living in the US on things like this...


I googled "caminar al perro," and got a lot of hits. Many of them were part of the phrase "sacar a caminar al perro," but there appear to be a lot of people who use "caminar al perro" directly for "to walk the dog."

My personal recommendation (which I realize you did not ask for) would be to leave it alone in a heritage speaker's work. As I'm sure you know very well, telling heritage speakers that they don't speak "proper" Spanish, especially when it's a phrase they probably hear all the time from their families and friends, tends not to go well.

I imagine others will have very different views on the issue.


----------



## franzjekill

Arthur Harold Kane said:


> wrote this in an essay and it sounds terrible to me


¿Cuál es la frase completa en la que escribió "caminar un perro"? ¿Qué quiere o quiso expresar tu alumno? No logro imaginar una frase de ejemplo.


----------



## User With No Name

franzjekill said:


> ¿Cuál es la frase completa en la que escribió "caminar un perro"? ¿Qué quiere o quiso expresar tu alumno? No logro imaginar una frase de ejemplo.


Yo no soy Arthur, y él dirá si me equivoco, pero sería algo así como "Every day after arriving home, I walk the dog." = "Todos los días después de llegar a casa, camino al perro".  (Español "estándar": "... saco a pasear al perro".).


----------



## franzjekill

User With No Name said:


> "Todos los días después de llegar a casa, camino al perro"


Ah, perfecto, gracias. El único uso transitivo que yo conozco, con significado no figurado del verbo, es el que recoge el DLE y que tiene por complemento directo una distancia: "caminé cuatro kilómetros". Yo no puedo responder por el "American Spanish" que menciona Arthur, ya que implicaría conocer veinte o acaso más variantes de español que son diferentes entre sí. Solo puedo comentar que el ASALE recoge un uso transitivo para Nicaragua y Honduras que lo describe como "llevar algo consigo", pero como es un uso que me es por completo desconocido, no sé qué es lo que puede ser ese "algo", si ese "algo" puede ser un perro, y si en ese contexto sería adecuado. Con suerte podremos contar con los comentarios de algunos de los participantes del foro de dichos países o de otros que quizá no estén incluidos en el ASALE, para saber si lo que ha dicho el alumno de Arthur es aceptable en alguna variante de español.


----------



## Arthur Harold Kane

User With No Name said:


> "Todos los días después de llegar a casa, camino al perro"


Sí, más o menos igual.



franzjekill said:


> "American Spanish" que menciona Arthur, ya que implicaría conocer veinte o acaso más variantes de español que son diferentes entre sí.


Disculpa. Una errata mía. Es que buscaba opiniones aparte de la del forero español hace 13 años...¡y también estoy abierto a opiniones de los foreros españoles!



franzjekill said:


> el ASALE recoge un uso transitivo para Nicaragua y Honduras que lo describe como "llevar algo consigo", pero como es un uso que me es por completo desconocido, no sé qué es lo que puede ser ese "algo", si ese "algo" puede ser un perro, y si en ese contexto sería adecuado.


Interesante.



User With No Name said:


> My personal recommendation (which I realize you did not ask for) would be to leave it alone in a heritage speaker's work.


No, I appreciate it. I often do leave these things alone, but there are some heritage speakers who come to me saying that they're taking the class so they can learn "real Spanish" since they may be translating from English into Spanish in some cases (probably not for something as simple as "walk the dog", though, true). "Real Spanish", anyway, is a loaded phrase, for sure, and my Spanish is a mix of what I've learned and picked up from all over the Spanish-speaking world--including my heritage speakers.


----------



## Rocko!

Por aquí es imposible decir “_voy a caminar al perro_”. Pero sí se diría “_voy a sacar a caminar al perro_” (quizás es una frase rara pero yo sí la diría). Aunque lo más normal es “_voy a llevar a pasear al perro_” (creo que la mayoría de la gente así lo diría en mi ciudad). Otra que yo diría si mi perro está triste u obeso, es: “_voy a llevar/ voy sacar/ al perro a que camine / a que dé un paseo_”.


----------



## Sendro Páez

_Pasear al perro_.

El verbo _pasear_ significa, primordialmente, 'dar un paseo', pero también significa 'hacer que alguien (o algo) dé un paseo'. Así pues, _pasear al abuelo_, _pasear las cabras_ o _pasear al niño_ son también formas posibles, y muy normales, de expresarse.

Como se ha dicho, los verbos _caminar_ y _andar_ no funcionan por sí solos para el propósito de esta consulta.


----------



## Ferrol

Sendro Páez said:


> _Pasear al perro_.
> 
> El verbo _pasear_ significa, primordialmente, 'dar un paseo', pero también significa 'hacer que alguien (o algo) dé un paseo'. Así pues, _pasear al abuelo_, _pasear las cabras_ o _pasear al niño_ son también formas posibles, y muy normales, de expresarse.
> 
> Como se ha dicho, los verbos _caminar_ y _andar_ no funcionan por sí solos para el propósito de esta consulta.


De acuerdo contigo. 
Véase la acepción 4 de “pasear” en el
DLE de la r.a.e.

tr. Hacer pasear. Pasear a un niño. Pasear a un caballo.


----------



## Rocko!

Tras revisar el diccionario, veo que esta acepción de “pasear a alguien” la agregaron al DLE, ya que el DRAE2001 no la incluía.
Posiblemente no se estilaba en España, pero ya se ven ejemplos modernos:


> "Si estáis apuntados a futbol, si lleváis en ballet desde los seis años, si sacáis a pasear a vuestros perros por las noches ... ¡Olvidadlo!


Fuente de la cita: http://www.sataa.upm.es/LaETSIAenByN/Winglet.php


----------



## Sendro Páez

Compruebo que María Moliner documentó ya esa acepción de pasear en su diccionario. Este fue compuesto entre 1955 y 1966, aproximadamente, si bien mi ejemplar es de una impresión (que no edición) de 1973.

Por cierto, antes no comenté nada sobre la frase original de 2009:


gotitadeleche said:


> Poner una correa, cadena, cuerda o atadura a un perro es permitido bajo circunstancias limitadas incluyendo cuando:
> *caminando un perro*,


Contiene muchos errores. Creo que no es cosa de desmenuzarlos ahora, pero este extremo debe quedar claro.


----------



## Arthur Harold Kane

Por si sirve de algo, hablé con mi alumna hoy y me dijo que sin duda se dice "caminar el perro" en Puerto Rico o, posiblemente, "sacar al perro", pero nunca "pasear al perro"--al oír esta última frase, frunció el ceño.


----------



## Aviador

Arthur Harold Kane said:


> ... pero nunca "pasear al perro"--al oír esta última frase, frunció el ceño.


Quizá como yo habría fruncido el ceño al oír "caminar el perro". No, por aquí eso no suena nada bien. Lo que es habitual es _sacar el perro_, _pasear el perro_, _llevar el perro a pasear_, etc.


----------



## Elcanario

Arthur Harold Kane said:


> One of my students (a Puerto Rican heritage speaker) wrote this in an essay and it sounds terrible to me; this usage is not in the RAE dictionary.



El tuyo, Arthur Harold Kane, es un problema recurrente, el dilema entre lo correcto y lo incorrecto, la difusa frontera de la corrección lingüística. En mi opinión, los localismos son perfectamente respetables cuando se usan _*en el ámbito*_ que les corresponde, la informalidad, que es además de donde proceden. Dicho esto, considero que *un ensayo* entra dentro de lo formal y que como tal debería ceñirse en lo posible a la ortodoxia lingüística.
un saludo


----------



## gotitadeleche

How interesting this post has become, after lying dormant for so long. Thank you all for your contributions.


----------



## Mister Draken

Arthur Harold Kane said:


> Por si sirve de algo, hablé con mi alumna hoy y me dijo que sin duda se dice "caminar el perro" en Puerto Rico o, posiblemente, "sacar al perro", pero nunca "pasear al perro"--al oír esta última frase, frunció el ceño.



¿Y no te llama la atención que sea justamente en Puerto Rico donde se dice algo que es un calco del inglés y que, en cambio, en el resto de los países hispanoparlantes no se diga?


----------



## Ferrol

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Y no te llama la atención que sea justamente en Puerto Rico donde se dice algo que es un calco del inglés y que, en cambio, en el resto de los países hispanoparlantes no se diga?


Lejos de mi ànimo polemizar. Tanto “caminar” como “pasear” , dependiendo del contexto, pueden ser traducciones de “walk”. El DLE de la rae, que yo sepa, no recoge a día de hoy el uso de “caminar” en “caminar el perro” como dicen en Puero Rico


----------



## Mister Draken

Ferrol said:


> Lejos de mi ànimo polemizar. Tanto “caminar” como “pasear” , dependiendo del contexto, pueden ser traducciones de “walk”. El DLE de la rae, que yo sepa, no recoge a día de hoy el uso de “caminar” en “caminar el perro” como dicen en Puero Rico



No creo que podamos ni queramos polemizar porque básicamente estamos diciendo lo mismo. Tal vez mi mensaje haya quedado críptico.


----------



## Ferrol

Mister Draken said:


> No creo que podamos ni queramos polemizar porque básicamente estamos diciendo lo mismo. Tal vez mi mensaje haya quedado críptico.


👍
Si ese uso de “caminar” es generalizado en Puerto Rico, posiblemente la rae lo recoja en nuevas ediciones del DLE.


----------



## Mister Draken

Exacto. En Puerto Rico se puede usar y es correcto usarlo; el DLE o el DAMER tal vez recogerán su uso. Pero mi consejo al OP o a cualquiera que esté aprendiendo nuestro idioma sería que solo lo use en PR y que en el resto de los países use lo que todos entendemos y ya ha sido dicho.


----------



## User With No Name

It might be worth remembering that Arthur's question (the one that reanimated this thread after 12 years) was about whether this use should be criticized in the written work of a Spanish-language heritage speaker in a U.S. classroom. (And there are number of reasons why U.S. Spanish teachers are rightly sensitive about when to censure regionalisms and other possibly nonstandard features in the work of heritage speakers.)

That is a very different question from whether it is a use that should be generally taught to or learned by people studying Spanish as a foreign language.


----------



## Mister Draken

User With No Name said:


> It might be worth remembering that Arthur's question (the one that reanimated this thread after 12 years) was about whether this use should be criticized in the written work of a Spanish-language heritage speaker in a U.S. classroom. (And there are number of reasons why U.S. Spanish teachers are rightly sensitive about when to censure regionalisms and other possibly nonstandard features in the work of heritage speakers.)
> 
> That is a very different question from whether it is a use that should be generally taught to or learned by people studying Spanish as a foreign language.



Adhiero a la respuesta #19. Un ensayo no es el género en el cual sea correcto usar regionalismos.


----------



## Arthur Harold Kane

Elcanario said:


> El tuyo, Arthur Harold Kane, es un problema recurrente, el dilema entre lo correcto y lo incorrecto, la difusa frontera de la corrección lingüística. En mi opinión, los localismos son perfectamente respetables cuando se usan _*en el ámbito*_ que les corresponde, la informalidad, que es además de donde proceden. Dicho esto, considero que *un ensayo* entra dentro de lo formal y que como tal debería ceñirse en lo posible a la ortodoxia lingüística.
> un saludo


Bien dicho, y voy a seguir este consejo con mis _heritage speakers _en el futuro.

Muchísimas gracias por todos los comentarios y observaciones. Ustedes me han ayudado mucho en poner mis pensamientos en orden con respecto a lo que acepto en mi clase.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Y no te llama la atención que sea justamente en Puerto Rico donde se dice algo que es un calco del inglés y que, en cambio, en el resto de los países hispanoparlantes no se diga?


Justo lo que yo iba a decir. Es incluso algo que he notado mucho en el español de PR. Al parecer se suele hacer mucho calco del inglés probablemente producto de su condición de colonia.


----------

